# Sea King crash fiasco revealed



## Jason Jarvis (23 Jun 2003)

I know this doesn‘t have to do with the army, but it looks like the navy and air force were extremely lucky that nothing more serious happened. Somebody dropped the ball on this one, big time.



> *Sea King crash fiasco revealed*
> 
> By DEAN BEEBY
> Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 585 (2 Jul 2003)

Good gawd.  Money would make this all go away.


----------



## Cycophant (2 Jul 2003)

> Hundreds of kilograms of fuel and all the ammunition was later dumped into the sea about 1,000 kilometres southwest of Halifax.


Please tell me that isn‘t standard procedure...

It seems we _really_ need those replacement helicopters - it‘s becoming more and more apparent each day.  Though if we do actually ever get them, perhaps we should look at our training facilities as well?  The fact that our trainers currently have no visual aspect to them is a little worrisome.


----------



## Sundborg (2 Jul 2003)

Yes, I think money is the answer.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jul 2003)

It‘s not just money. The money is there, it‘s the political will to spend it on the military and other appropriate places. Just look at the waste of this Government, a billion lost here another billion tossed away there.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (3 Jul 2003)

No, the money isn‘t there, and by "there", I mean in the CF.  We‘re saying the same thing Danjanou.  ;-)  I hear what you‘re saying... federal money is "around".

How about trimming the funding for *redundant* special interest groups?  How about collecting taxes from _everyone_ over the age of majority?  How about limiting corporate welfare to those companies most likely to return a profit greater than their federal infusion within two years?

Eh?


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jul 2003)

point taken. How much longer now till Papa Jean and his cronies are finished slurpin at the trough?


----------



## Deleted member 585 (3 Jul 2003)

They couldn‘t be replaced soon enough, man!  *Groan*

Cheers.


----------

